
The Next Recession Will Destroy Millennials - t23
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/596728/
======
Thorentis
Scare mongering or accurate prediction of the future? Who even knows. The fact
is, house prices are only high if there are people willing to buy them. Rents
are only high if there are people able to pay them. Retirement funds are only
valuable if the shares behind them are valuable.

If a Recession hits and Millennials are as screwed as this article says they
are will be, then that flow on effect will also mean the assets Boomers hold
will drop in value drastically. And the Boomers in power right now don't want
that to happen.

~~~
pontifier
Not true. Home prices can stay high even without many people buying because
it's fairly easy to just let a place you owe no money on stay vacant until
someone comes along and pays what you think it's worth. If you have an extra
house you can take your time.

If you have no house, you don't have that luxury. You have to take what you
can get, right now, or be homeless. You're at the mercy of the sellers of
housing.

I say this as a seller of housing: It's totally messed up.

------
pojzon
I think the title should be "The Next Recession Will Destroy Millenials... IN
USA".

I think the next recession will change the world order, making China the most
important player. Petro Yuan will be the next big currency and USA will try to
create some war or their millitary spending will kill them.

~~~
profikid
Same goes for Europe.

My parents generation bought all the housing for investment making it
impossible to buy. Together with student debt we don't stand a change.

~~~
jobigoud
Student debt, in Europe?

~~~
stuaxo
In the UK, certainly.

~~~
gargravarr
He said 'in Europe' ;)

